# Which headphones do you currently use?



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Currently, I am using the Audio Technica ATH-M50s. For what they are (closed DJ Monitors) they're just fantastic. They really give you a reference for, at minimum, how much detail is in a recording and should be strived for in a room environment. Their distortion is through the floor. For whatever reason, though, I've never been able to get them "dialed in" to tonal perfection, even with a 30 band EQ... and i sometimes suspect they've got a bit too much bass energy. However given what I paid for them, i thought they were a great deal. The truth is, i get the most use out of closed end cans than i'd ever get out of open ended cans, and that to me was a big factor, even at the cost of absolute accuracy.


For my next pair of headphones I really want to try one of two things

1) I've always wanted to give a pair of DIY headphones a shot. I've seen it done with speaker ribbon tweeters and it's fascinating. However the psychacoustic research to determine exactly how we perceive tonality with the source of sound right at our ears, is still a bit over my head, as much of it as i've tried to read. The major things i've learned, are that i need to implement some level of rising low frequency response, although i'm not sure if I buy this. I've also heard a need for a declining high frequency response, and this one I do buy, just not sure to what extent. Finally I need to figure out the frequency where my ears canals form a resonance and cut that frequency. 

2) I've always wanted to hear a pair of "STAX". Unfortunately there's nowhere near me that sells these that i'm aware of, and even if there was, the cost is a bit "difficult" :rofl: :innocent:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I cannot blame you for wanting to try Stax's. They are simply amazing. DIY would be fun in that you can custom design them to perfectly fit your head. Stax's are so good that if you find a deal on them, I would simply jump on them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. I only use them for counterstrike


----------



## cafyon (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Koss Pro4AAT for serious listening and a Technics RP-F300 for lousy stuff.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

As is the case for the Stax, and most all other cans, I would imagine you could buy with a good return policy and give them a listen first before being obligated to keep. Cans seem to be like speakers, most all the good performers are hard to audition locally. Luckily headphones are _much_ easier to audition and return than speakers...

That having been said, my Sennheiser 650s are my favorite piece of gear. I can (and often do) listen for 6-8 hours straight without fatigue or discomfort, very laid back and full-range presentation like nobody's business. $350 from a factory authorized seller. I think the 600s are even less expensive than that and are more forward in their presentation, also may be a better choice depending on what kind of music you like. 

If you decide against the diy there are many great choices from Stax, Sennheiser, AKG, Grado and even Sony, audition for several hours straight to ensure their sound _and_ comfort works for you.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Not HiFi, hope this is ok here. The best workout headphones I have found. Perfect for biking, they grip your head tightly, are adjustable for comfort and the semi-open back allows you to hear what is going on around you. Wish they had a single sided cord, though. They really do sound pretty decent.

Koss PortaPro









http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/koss-portapro-headphones/4505-7877_7-32897197.html


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

etymotic er4s


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Not HiFi, hope this is ok here. The best workout headphones I have found. Perfect for biking, they grip your head tightly, are adjustable for comfort and the semi-open back allows you to hear what is going on around you. Wish they had a single sided cord, though. They really do sound pretty decent.
> 
> Koss PortaPro
> 
> ...


It's funny, when I was a freshmen in college ('94), I had a pair of Koss headphones and a pair of Sony headphones. I thought it was so weird that the Koss sounded so much better than the Sony because I thought Sony was a great band (which they are for some things). I've always though of Koss as cheap WalMart stuff until recently I read some reviews. Anyway, good workout 'phones are tough to find...


----------



## Andrey (Dec 11, 2011)

Etymotic HF5 (outdoor), Senn HD280 (tracking), HD555 (client reference)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AKG K-141s, Ive been using these since 1991 and still sound great.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I love using headphones, as I feel they give a unique experience and a definite flavor (some others may interpret that as perversion of the sound) to whatever I'm listening to. I have three pairs that I have used extensively---

Etymotic ER6i--these are in-ear headphones which I find are very pleasant and reasonably accurate for non-critical listening. I first used them when studying a lot, with gun muffs over my ears as well, and in in that configuration they were incredible sounding on top of drowning out the blatherings of those around me. Now I use them when doing yard work, in the garage etc...they're FAR better than most of the mp3 headphones that others use and they block extraneous sounds well.

Grado SR60--These sound good to all of those I let wear them. They're especially good for low power devices. I just find them really uncomfortable.

Sennheiser HD600--This is the pair I used to soothe my soul while I saved up for speakers (only because it sometimes stinks to have ones head tethered to a cord). I still like to listen to anything new on them, and I can wear them for hours without even noticing. There may be better headphones (and I'd love to hear a pair of electrostatics), but my needs have been met.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I use Klipsch S4i's and couldn't be happier.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have three that I listen to:

AKG K701 -- got them when they first came out
Shure 210 -- for when I'm traveling
Koss KSC75 -- probably the best buy of all headphones that I know


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sennheiser RS-160s. I use them in the living room when we watch TV down there, wireless and comfortable. Funny note, they made me deside never to stand in front of the microwave when using it. I when to get some popcorn and when I got infront of it the headphones cut out.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

Denon AH-D5000. May be so responsive in deep frequencies, but once it has been equalized it becomes a delight.

For isolating myself and mix music I prefer a flat cans: Sennheiser HD280.


----------



## mediavisioner (Jan 6, 2012)

I use Denon D-5000 for listening Music in the evening, Sennheiser HD 598 in bedroom and the very fine Grado SR-60, when i am away on business or vacation.

Last month i listened to HIFIMAN HE-5LE, but the HIFIMAN (or another) amplifier for headphones is necessary. Maybe this one is the alternate to the Denon this year.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I got the Grado SR80i. Good sound, fairly comfortable to me, but with the open design can bother others near you. I don't regret getting them.

I had Koss Pro4As in the day and they were excellent. I might pick up a set again for old time's sake.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Sennheiser RS-170's. They sound great plus the wife needs them due to a hearing problem, but what bugs me, I have to unplug the AC to the transmitting base for the unit to come on even after the power on button on the headphones has been pressed. Odd...


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I use Audio Technica ATH-CKM99 IEM's - they have a great sound and are extremely comfortable. I also get pretty decent isolation.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Most often I use Motorola S9-HD. Very convenient for window washing!
I have Klipsch S3i but I think they're uncomfortable and fall out of my ear. 
For home I just use Sennheiser HD 202. Great for $20!


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

B&W P5s. They are comfortable, sound very good and don't leak sound very much (in either direction). I've listened to better, well above my price range but as I'm a rather casual headphone user, the P5s are fine for my needs.


----------



## steve.steady (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been through a few pairs in my time. 

The Sennheiser HD-650's were a little dark but very smooth - That was on a Graham Slee amp.
I then had Stax 303's that were very good on classical but lacked a bit of bass kick on rock etc.
I had a pair of woody AT's - look nice but not the ultimate.

I am now using AKG 701's and that is where it is at for the moment. I think my headphone taste changed as my speaker taste changed. I wanted more and more clarity and speed and enough bass to involve me.

I don't use the phones much these days- but there is a reason for that.


----------



## carmaniac13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Two in the lineup:

A pair of Sennheiser HD-470 open backs. These have a nice airy sound. I've had these for years, and the foam is kind of worn, and the headband is broken. The drivers themselves still work great though.

This past summer I picked up a pair of Shure SE-215. These are in-ear-monitors with a wrap around design. They have foam or rubber tips. I absolutely love these things, for a myriad of reasons. For $100 they sound really great. These are the lowest model that Shure makes, so I'm sure the upper ones sound even better. I find the highs to be a little harsh. Also, the sound isolation is ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!!! I use the foam tips, which you insert like ear plugs: scrunch them up then let them expand and seal your ear. With these in and music from my Zune playing at 1/20, I can't hear people talking around me. 2/20, I can't hear people talking TO me. 10/20, I can comfortably drown out lawn mowers, vacuums, grinders, routers, etc. (Great when I'm hard at work building speakers :R) 20/20 = instant pain. Another nice feature is that once they're in, there is no chance they're coming out accidentally. They also sit flat in the ear, so you can comfortably rest your head on a pillow, which is nice for reading/napping. The cables are also detachable and swivel where they join the drivers.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Shure headphones, as well. After trying several different brands of headphones I ended up with the Shure DJ-Pro750 headphones. Made specifically with DJ'ing in mind, but they actually are surprisingly good for everything else. I tried others and some sounded better on specific parts of the sound spectrum, but I think the Shures have the most well-rounded sound of all the cans I tried.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jon Liu said:


> I'm a big fan of the Shure headphones, as well. After trying several different brands of headphones I ended up with the Shure DJ-Pro750 headphones. Made specifically with DJ'ing in mind, but they actually are surprisingly good for everything else. I tried others and some sounded better on specific parts of the sound spectrum, but I think the Shures have the most well-rounded sound of all the cans I tried.


I've heard the Shure 840s and they were rather balanced. Another DJ Can i've been very impressed by, has been the Denon DN HP1000


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I listen through Grado HF-1s. I've just recently pulled them out of storage, and have discovered the pads are starting to flake off on me when I wear them. Time to start looking for replacement pads, I guess.

I'm intrigued by orthodynamics, though. They're on my "bucket list".  I haven't heard any yet, but the Hifiman HE-400s may find their way into my home someday.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had a lot of headphones in my life. I am currently using Beyerdynamic DT990 Pros, and absolutely love them. I had a pair of Sennheiser HD600s and they really didn't do anything for me. Found them quite "blah". I run my cans through a DIY Waarde tube amplifier which is wonderful. The trick with headphone amps you have to pay close attention to matching impedances. Saying that, a nice tube amp I consider "vital" when listening to music


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

For travel I use Sure E2C's wtih my ipod

For home I picked up a pair of HiFiMan HE-500's that are incredible, and I compaired them to a lot of others while at CanJam at RMAF this year.

For work I have a pair of Sens that are closed back, I like to crank it up some times :hsd:

I need to start looking for a good amp for the HE500s but an ipod will drive them no problems


----------



## ericlaw02 (May 19, 2011)

Portable: Ultimate Ears SF4vi/Yuin PK3
Home: Superlux HD668b/Koss KSC75


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

anyone have a good tube headphone amp recomendation? 

DIY is fine too


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

sandbagger said:


> anyone have a good tube headphone amp recomendation?
> 
> DIY is fine too


The Schiit Valhalla at $350 has been getting a lot of good buzz lately. http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=2
Made in USA and performs way above its price point.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

jackfish said:


> The Schiit Valhalla at $350 has been getting a lot of good buzz lately. http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=2
> Made in USA and performs way above its price point.


I got to listen to one briefly at RMAF CanJam, sounded pretty good, one thing that did concern me about longevity was even the volume knob was warm to the touch


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

5-Year Warranty. :T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been considering purchasing some IEMs for use with my phone (SGS2). I dunno how much use I'd actually get out of them though, so I'm looking to get some cheap ones (sub-$100). Unfortunately I missed out on the recent amazon deals for the ultimate ears triplefi10s or whatever they were. Anybody have any other recommendations?


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

I have used Senn HD580s for about 7 years. They are my reference source for a flat, accurate response. Though discontinued, the HD600s allegedly use the same drivers. They were underpowered by the first sound card I used to drive them so I made an amp as well. That was a fun project and turned out very nicely.

I use a set of Etymotic ER-6 canal phones when I desire isolation - mostly when mowing the lawn or running the snowblower.


----------



## slwiser (Jul 15, 2006)

Sennheiser HD-800
Sennheiser HD-25-1 ii balanced/singled ended
Beyerdynamic DT-1350 balanced/singled ended
ATH-ESW10JPN


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had my Sennheiser HD 450s for many years now. They're very comfortable to wear, and they have a really great, full sound to them. I hope they never die!


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

I loved my AKG K701 but they hurt the top of my head during long listening sessions and the open back nature sometimes disturbed my wife, etc. Sold them and bought a pair of ATH M-50s as well and can agree with every word the OP said. Fantastic headphones and comfortable too. Gave my wife my pair of Yamaha RH5MA that I also liked a lot... great bargain headphone.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Oktyabr said:


> I loved my AKG K701 but they hurt the top of my head during long listening sessions and the open back nature sometimes disturbed my wife, etc. Sold them and bought a pair of ATH M-50s as well and can agree with every word the OP said. Fantastic headphones and comfortable too.


Just as an update, I've since heard the Denon DN-HP1000s. In my opinion they are superior headphones to the ATH-M50s, no questions asked.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Very nice! I just picked up a pair of the ATH-M50S Limited Edition ones. I really like these cans. For portability I also got a pair of Triple.Fi 10 IEM.

I am looking for any excuses that allow me use my cans and IEM now.


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

GranteedEV said:


> Just as an update, I've since heard the Denon DN-HP1000s. In my opinion they are superior headphones to the ATH-M50s, no questions asked.


Interesting! Good advertised freq. response, closed back, affordable price. I just might have to pick up a pair and see for myself although some of the complaints about being easily broken would concern me a bit. I'm really leaning towards another pair of 701/702. The AKG-701 was the best sounding *speaker* I've ever heard.


----------



## Blaviaflesh (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm using the Arctic P531 for gaming and Sennheiser RS120 for movies.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Sennheiser HD-600 attached to a Schiit LYR.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Ultrasone Pro 750


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Home - Sennhiser 580 HD's
Portable - Ultimate Ears sfi5p


----------



## pioferro (Nov 26, 2011)

I love headphones!

At home I use Beyerdynamic DT880/600 ohm for vinyl, DT990/600 for digital (I use these 90% of the time, LOVE them!). 
For my Macbook I use B&W P5's and the B&W C5's w/ the iphone. Wifey loves the Klipsch S4i's and I frequently use the Monster Beats by Dre (which get very unfair reviews but are very fun to listen to) with my work laptop.

I'm using a Benchmark DAC Pre1 and just ordered a Woo Audio Wa2.

EDIT - just realized this is my 1st post, even though I have been a member since November


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, pioferro!


----------



## slwiser (Jul 15, 2006)

Just added a Westone 4R with a Moon Audio IEM Silver Dragon Cable
Just ordered a Westone ES5 IEM 

(now using the ibasso DX100 DAP)

Sennheiser HD-800
Sennheiser HD-25-1 ii balanced/singled ended
Beyerdynamic DT-1350 balanced/singled ended
ATH-ESW10JPN

Edit: on 5/23/2012 added a ALO Rx Mk3 balanced amp to the DX100 line out.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

My full size rig now consists of:

KingRex U320 DAC w/ Kingrex UPower
Objective2 Amp
AKG Q702 headphones


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

I use V-MODA Crossfade LP Headphones in Gunmetal black, and everybody always compliments how great they look, but the sound is equally impressive. Despite their name and brand, they are not just a marketing gimmick like the beats by Dre headphones and the bass and midrange have great clarity without being over-pronounced. Another thing that really won me over was the memory foam ear cushions- comfort goes a long way when you have headphones on for any longer periods of time..


----------



## Blaviaflesh (Jan 27, 2012)

I wanne try ARCTIC P402.
It is value for money. 
Actually, my favorite is boss. But just can't afford it.


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

I just picked up some Klipsch X10 headphones. Wow are they very clear and accurate sounding to me. Extremely comfortable too.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i dont typically use headphone never cared for them much.i do own a set of grado sr80 i headphones.they are decent i guess.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree. I've never much liked headphones. The impression of sound coming from between my ears has always felt creepy to me. 

I gave a pair of Stax esl phones to a buddy. He has a neighbor who has a problem with any kind of noise and uses them a lot.

I bought some Grado SR-60i's for when I was undergoing radiation and chemotherapy. The stock cushions were extremely uncomfortable. I replaced them with some yellow Sennheisers. They're more comfortable than the Grado donut replacements and cost less. Amazon carries them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I was in the Military in the late 70s I purchased a pair of Audia Technicas (ATH7) that had a box which connected to your speaker jacks. I hooked them up to my Yamaha Receiver (I believe I was running them off the "class A' mode) and they were the best I have heard to date. I never should have sold them!


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been using these for some months now and can highly recommend them: 

http://www.lindy.co.uk/premium-hi-fi-headphones/20378.html


----------



## surprisetech (Jul 16, 2008)

Still use my old Yamaha HD1 Orthodynamics.
Main use is when travelling or camping. They still sound great but are relatively inefficient, so I've just bought the O2 Headphone amp from JDS Labs and very pleased with the matchup.


----------



## ultrabike (Jul 1, 2012)

HD558 - Non-fatiguing affordable smooth sound.
KSC-75 - Portable, Jogging, Grado like sound, fun and incredible value.
HD202 - OK though a bit bass heavy and muffled. Like them for movies though.


----------



## JohnnyR (Oct 28, 2012)

My faves, K240DF...










J.R.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I finally settled on the ATH-A900's due mostly to comfort, but they do sound very good too.

Chime in on our headphone review round-up thread if you will.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/headphones-head-gear/63123-headphone-review-round-up.html


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Sony MDR-XB500 most of the time - I love the deep, punchy bass and they are super comfortable
AKG K 701 when I am mastering music for headphones
Grado SR125i when I feel the need to hear maximum detail


----------



## joebertin (Jul 21, 2013)

Hard to beat Sennheiser. Have been using HD450's for years. Sound great and they last. You just can't buy them anymore.


----------



## C. jejuni (Aug 4, 2013)

AKG K 601, a shame they're canceled. Using EQ to polish away inadequacies.

Impossible to break unless you're an elephant. I once stepped on them in the dark, all it did was break one of those plastic things that I guess are supposed to increase clamp or something. No noticeable impact.

Elasticity > rigidity.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Still love my HD-580'S.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Dub King said:


> AKG K 701 when I am mastering music for headphones


 Gotta agree the K701s are the phones to reach for as a flat mixing/mastering reference.


----------



## macmovieman (Dec 7, 2010)

HD-600s


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

My current headphones are Sennheiser CX400 II's but I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD485 's as a back up in case something happens to the CX 400 II's.[better to be safe than sorry as they say]


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

gorb said:


> Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. I only use them for counterstrike


I'm still using the same headphones, and still playing the same old game. I hardly ever play anymore though 

I've had a few other pairs of headphones in and out of my hands, but they were all cheaper and much less comfortable than the AD700s.

I don't know the model number, but I am using some cheap JVC iems at work. I also have some moshi vortex pro iems for flights or whatever.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Sony MDR-V6.


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

I primarily use Denon AH-D5000 headphones. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650, but I prefer the Denon's bass response. I can wear these all day without fatigue.


----------



## LFC4TUNE (Feb 3, 2013)

B&W P5's and UE TripleFi 10's. Love them both for there pro's & cons. B&W sound I love and I'm close to pulling the trigger on some CM 8's.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 16, 2013)

I use Beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80s and I love them


----------



## pioferro (Nov 26, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Glad you could join us, pioferro!


Thanks!!!
I've added a few HP's to my obsession, I mean, collection:

AKG Q701 w/ the port mod, the Senn HD800, & a fresh pair of Sony MDR 7506. Would love to get a pair of Audeze, I've been reading up on that brand.


----------



## GianniDeMarchis (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,
I use DT990pro :sn: on home, and JVC HA-S400 for the outdoor use.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

There are a lot of mentions of BeyerDynamic phones in posts recently. Love my DT880 Premium 250-ohm's, K701's, HD 600's. It is fun to get to decide which to grab for listening with.

Listened to some Audeze at RMAF in October, they _were_ nice, but I fell in love with the Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I ended up upgrading my headphones to Beyerdynamic T90's. Extremely happy! These things are just amazing for music listening. A new tube amp is on the way also - the Schiit Vali.


----------



## Audiofool (Dec 20, 2012)

Have a pretty good collection of headphones going:

AKG K-550
Denon AHD-2000
Audio Technica ATH M-50
Grado SR125i
Grado RS1i

And for IEMs I have Westone W4's, want to get some customs if I can decide on a pair.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got two pair in rotation right now. 

Bose notice canceling over ear for flights (on loan to my wife for studying at school)

and

A pair of Grado sr80 i use for in home listening. They have a decent bass response and are open back so I can listen to what I want an still carry on a conversation.


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a pair of JVC Xtreme Xplosivs, for the price they're pretty good, to me they sound great (never used any high end headphones) and the bass response is awesome. Songs that shake my living room with the sub actually vibrate your head. The low end you can't hear is still there vibrating away. Not bad for $30 CND.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope to budget for some Shure se 846's later in the year first set of iem's IMO that get bass and sub bass correct and i have been spoiled after listening to a friends.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I use them on two different ways. In the family room I have some Sennheiser wireless, with my tinnitus any times I can't hear the voices clearly at a volume my wife finds comfortable. The only other headphones I use is actually a gaming headset (CoolerMaster CS Storm), they are Very comfortable and do 5.1


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

Koss Portapros, great for $25.


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

I curently have a pair of Sennheiser HD800s for home gaming and music and Ultrasone Signature DJ's for when Im traveling on the plane for work.


----------



## MagTheBag (Feb 12, 2013)

Since Christmas I'm using AGK 912 wireless. They works nice but picks up some noise from time to time when moving around.


----------



## djdanlib (Jan 22, 2014)

I have had a DT990 Pro 250 ohm set for a few months now and it's been lovely.


----------



## azathot (Jan 10, 2014)

Home - Sennheiser HD-650
Work - AKG K550
Travel (IEM) - RE-400


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm currently using B&W C5's. Absolutely love them.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sennheiser HD650. Perfect midrange and high. Not too fond of the <100Hz roll off, though;


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

I currently own the Sennheiser HD-650 and original Grado RS-1's (Pre "i"). The HD-650's were a gift actually but I purchased the RS-1's used. Both fantastic sounded headphones but the 650's definitely win in the comfort category.


----------



## wd3 (Feb 23, 2014)

On the go - Koss Porta Pros (sound really good and not that expensive)
General Listening - Audio Technica AD700 and AD900x
Critical Listening - Audio Technica AD900x (perhaps just a little bright) and HiFiMan HE-500.

Currently, I am thinking about getting a Sennheiser HD-600 for Critical Listening as well.

I also have a HD-598, but I can't recommend it. It has poor muddy bass no matter which amp I use (gets cleaned up some with my high end V100 Violectric but only to a point). My AD700 beats it easily, and it was only $100. The HD-598 gets better the higher the frequency range, but overall it is only a less than average performer especially considering its price of $250.

For gaming - Audio Technica AD700 (superb directional imaging)


----------



## rgordonpf (Jun 28, 2014)

I have two headphones: Grado HP-1 and NAD Visio HP50 headphones. I bought the HP-1s because I had no room to set up speakers where I was living. I did not care for the in-the-middle-of-my-head sound. However, it was better than no music at all. Recently I bought a HeaDSPeaker which is a hardware device that simulates 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound for headphones. I pulled out the HP-1s that I had stored away years ago. No sound-in-the-middle-of-my head. A spacious and highly detailed sound. I loved them. Unfortunately, the HP-1s are machined out of solid aluminum, no plastic. They are heavy and uncomfortable to wear through a long movie. So, I bought the NAD HP-50s. The HP-50s are not in the same sonic category as the HP-1s. However, they are light and I can wear them for hours. I don't do critical listen when I am watching a movie so the limitations of the NAD HP-50s are fine.


----------



## SeraphimsCherub (Jul 6, 2014)

I have the Pioneer HDJ-2000's, and I really love them. I use them for electronic music production.


----------



## jerryhere (Aug 4, 2014)

Bd-967 Bluetooth Full-Size Over-Ear Headphones 

General Specifications
Style Over-ear,
Communication Bluetooth,
Color Black,
Wireless Specifications
Bluetooth Version 2.1,
Frequency 2.4GHz-2.48GHz,
Transmitting Power Ciass2,
Bluetooth Chip ISSC,
Operating Range 10m,
Power Supply usb2.0,
Working Voltage 3.7V,
Battery 320mA,
Standby Time 150 hours,
Talk Time 10 hours,
Charge Time 3 hours,

now i use this headphones 










seems great ,i like it because it is cheap :heehee:


----------



## swspiers (Aug 22, 2014)

Right now, I have two main sets of headphones. My Grado SR-225i's are my rock/everyday listening set. They just deliver sound of guitar better than anything have heard in their price range.

For serious listening, I have the Alpha Dogs from Mr. Speakers- a fascinating neutral headphone, with excellent bass extension and an uncanny headstage for a closed model.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Got a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm. So far so good.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Got a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm. So far so good.


I have the DT880 250 Ohm - absolutely love them!


----------



## elzefas (Dec 30, 2014)

JBL J22, KOSS UR40, Logitech H390, and some JBL over the ear 5-6 year old ones. Used to have Jaybird bluetooth in-ear earphones but sold them. My favourite sound come from KOSS, the logitech have USB sound card integraded so they excell in that

Zef


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Sennheiser RS180 wireless. Due to being open back and possibly partly because they're wireless, they lack too much on the lower end. Classical music sounds really good but anything in heavy bass with trance sounds insufficient. Would love to try the HD800s with a proper DAC.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Axiomite said:


> Sennheiser RS180 wireless. Due to being open back and possibly partly because they're wireless, they lack too much on the lower end. Classical music sounds really good but anything in heavy bass with trance sounds insufficient. Would love to try the HD800s with a proper DAC.


I have these for watching TV and movies when the wife has gone to bed, they work pretty good for that purpose but for 2 chl, I use HD600 with a Woo headphone amp for 2chl audio.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Love my HD 600s.:T


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone here listened to the HD800s to compare them to the HD600s? With what DAC?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Only briefly at an audio show, using the Sennheiser differential headphone amp. I own HD600s. The HD800s sounded pretty glorious.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I use UltraSone 580's as my goto cans when I'm at work or getting some coding done.

I have a pair of Beats Solo HDs, upstairs near the bed for late night listening on my tablet without disturbing the wife. Plus they are small enough I can hang them off the headboard without to much fuss.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I use AKG K712's and absolutely love them.


----------



## Vicento (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, i use Grado Headphone RS1i and SR80.
I love Grado sound.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Oppo PM-1s are the cleanest, most revealing phones I have ever placed on my head.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

AudiocRaver said:


> The Oppo PM-1s are the cleanest, most revealing phones I have ever placed on my head.


I absolutely love my PM-1s! Some of the smoothest audio reproduction I've heard to date!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

AudiocRaver said:


> The Oppo PM-1s are the cleanest, most revealing phones I have ever placed on my head.


I'm sure this question is going to be a bit low-brow but...

I wonder how Kid Rock would sound in them?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

mpompey said:


> I'm sure this question is going to be a bit low-brow but...
> 
> I wonder how Kid Rock would sound in them?


Apparently cleaner and more revealing than ever before ... LOL


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy guacamole Batman those earphones are >$1k....Kidrock better sound like he never has before.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

For late night movie watching I put on my Senn HD280, love them.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My mother-in-law gave me a bunch of money a couple years ago for my birthday and Christmas.
I bought HD 600 earphones and I use them all the time for later evening TV and music.
I love those headphones.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

chashint, I had the Senn HD-650s before I got the Oppo PM-1 and the PM-1 improves on every single aspect of sonics over the HD-650s! Yeah they are quite a bit more expensive, but they are one of the best headphones I've heard to date. Not to mention, they feel, and look incredible.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Kid Rock, or whoever, had better have no secrets, because they will all be revealed with the PM-1.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am using the PM-1 to listen for differences between DACs and headphone amps. With them, I am able to hear differences easily that I was not able to before with other headphones.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am very open to the notion there are better headphones out there than the HD 600's.
Probably less open to the notion of buying them.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I should add that this is primarily for reviewing purposes, my current fun favorites are Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 250 ohm.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Look I have a pair of Sennheisers and some Ultrasone 580s that's about as expensive as I can go on headphones for right now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> The Oppo PM-1s are the cleanest, most revealing phones I have ever placed on my head.


 I looked at those briefly when shopping for some cans. Just a little rich for my taste at the time. Reviews seem to be universally positive. They definitely go above and beyond with the packaging on the PM-1's.


----------



## Max-Volume (Jan 12, 2009)

I am using several pairs of cans for different purposes:


BeyerDynamic 880 Studio (20+ years old, 600 Ohms, open or semi-open): for listening to music, when I find time to do so. Very HQ phones, which I prefer for classical and jazz music

BeyerDynamic 770 (250 Ohms, closed): for listening, when I need hard stuff with heavy bass at near ear bleeding levels - which happens occassionally

Stax SR40 (with simple SRD-4 adaptor, driven by a separate T-amp): just close-by at one of my stereo set-ups. Quite relaxing sound, very clear, but a bit light on bass

Koss PortaPro (15 years old, open): while travelling. I haven't found anything better in such a small form factor at a price tag anywhere that affordable

Sony MDR-ZX600 (closed): mainly for portable use while filming or travelling, but simply less resolution, than even the lowly Koss Porta Pro and not anywhere comparable to the rest of the bunch.

My dearest headphones are clearly the DT-880 Studios, but the 770 is very remarkable, given its low price.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Max-Volume said:


> I am using several pairs of cans for different purposes:
> 
> 
> BeyerDynamic 880 Studio (20+ years old, 600 Ohms, open or semi-open): for listening to music, when I find time to do so. Very HQ phones, which I prefer for classical and jazz music
> ...


My DT-880's are the Premium 250 Ohm, probably only subtle differences performance-wise from your Studios. They have become my favorites, too, I can totally understand how they made the top of your list.:T


----------



## Max-Volume (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Wayne

I guess it is one of those live changing decisions: it is either Sennheiser or BeyerDynamic, never both... (at least over here in Beyer-Sennheiser-AKG homeland...) And Beyer had and still has a very conservative business approach, running their products for many years or even decades, as in the case of th 880s. Though I must admit, that the current modells have a nicer look, than my old one.

Regards, Max


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Grado SR125e's yesterday.[so that's my current pair]


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I've had a long list of off-the-shelf phones, both in-ear and circumaural... 

CIRCUMAURAL

*Koss PRO4AA* - This was the first pair of headphones I ever loved. My dad's when I was a kid. These things are monsters... in terms of sound quality, they've been my benchmark for most of my life. In terms of comfort, I think they're a step above having your skull crushed by tank treads. Simply horrific. The pair I have are literally older than I am. I cut the ear cup pads open (since the gel had dried and leaked out about a decade earlier) and stuffed them with cotton. That helped a lot... but after 40+ years of use, they connections are shaky and they're still a lot like wearing an angry spider monkey in iron underwear on your head. 

*Sony MDR *- (at least 4 different models) I'm never disappointed by these. Always a solid performer at their price-point. Reasonably comfortable, good isolation, clear sound, and frequency response specs that don't come across as a lie. The down-side is that after a few years of use (3-5 in most of my cases) the ear cup padding starts to disintegrate, and you get flakes of the faux leather in/on your ears and hair. No bueno. Other than that little detail, great cans. 

*AT ATH M40* - Possibly one of the highest-reviewed products I've ever encountered. Not that all reviews are worthwhile... but when there are 500+ reviews on Amazon and 93% are 4*+, that says something. I bought a pair for a friend (because she knows I read too much before I buy stuff) and burned them in a bit before I gave them to her. The burn-in helped a lot. Nice cans... and at that price point, they're a serious contender for top marks. FWIW, the ATH M50's are at 2500+ reviews, and 92% above 4 stars... the M30's are near the same ratio (500+, 89% 4+). That's a good track record. Money well-spent. 

My current daily driver:*Ultrasone PRO 550* - [Non-denominational deity reference]! I practically stole these when I got them new for $140. The last pair of cans I'll ever own. Stunning clarity... completely different level from the ~$100 cans I'd listened to in the past. Not exactly bass-heavy, but if you EQ a little more into them, they'll deliver. If you've got a less-than-stellar S/N ratio, or imperfect source material, these guys will let you know. Hi-def players, DACs, and headphone amps are definitely called for here. But not because your smart phone won't drive them... just because you'll want a nice clean signal to listen to. 

EARBUDS/In-Ears

*Original Gameboy Earbuds* Yeah. I was 12. But these really gave me a new appreciation for the possibilities available. I'm sure if I could go back and listen to them they'd be horrible, but at the time they were the best thing since sliced bread. 

*Shure SE210* Fast Forward a few years, and many unmemorable earbuds later... I had purchased a pair of the 110's, listened to them for a few hours, and repackaged them and took them back. I was very disappointed compared to some of the cans I described above. I replaced them with the 210's and the difference was astounding. Clear, articulate, and loud. A little light on the bottom end. 

*Klipsch Image s4* The only repeat-offender in my long history with phones/buds. I found that the double-flange bud didn't fit my ear very well, so I pulled the triple flange from my Shures... wow. Instant bass response. These are definitely worth the money. Ultimately destroyed by an ex-gf moving out of my house and moving large heavy objects over the cord... perhaps on purpose. The second pair was given to a friend (after giving the tips a bath in alcohol). 


*ThinkSound Rain* I really liked the balance of these buds. Clear high end, rich but not overbearing bottom... right up until they broke about 3 months after I bought them and used them very lightly. 

*Xiaomi 2nd Piston*These would have been another repeat offender... at the stupidly low price of ~$15, they sounded amazing. The downside was that I wasn't too concerned about them and they get lost. So I bought a second pair and learned a thing or two about quality control. Apparently I got lucky the first time around. The second time, not so much. They ended up in the trash after about an hour. 

My Current daily drivers:*Symphonized MTL* I settled on these as a backup to the 2nd 2nd Pistons. At $75, they'd pretty hard to argue with... at $50, almost impossible. But they're not $75 or $50, they're $30 for a dual-driver bud. The quality they provide at this price point is basically theft. Beautiful sonic balance. Nicely detailed delivery of your source material. The mic works really well too... and the flat ribbon cables don't tangle easily or snag like the braided-fabric jacketed ones I've used. I'll absolutely be visiting other Symphonized products to see if the quality holds across the brand.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

Currently use a Sony MDR Z7 and a Philips Fidelio X2, for rock/pop also an AKG Q701 mostly for classical and Jazz. I also use an ATH M50 like the o.p. but it is for my portable gear.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Several years back, I got a set of wireless headsets on black Friday for a great deal from amazon website and the headphones are great. The model I have is the Sennheiser HDR 180. Highly recommended.


----------



## MugenRD1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Currently using OPPO PM-2's


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been using shure se215's lately. Been waiting to win the oppo giveaway...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently needed a pair of wireless headphones to wear when I go to sleep (sleep apnea), so I picked up a pair of Sennheiser RS 175 RF Wireless Headphone System. I had read excellent reviews and the range was supposed to be really far...the range is not anywhere near as good as people said they were, but it is enough for me (unless i want to walk downstairs to our kitchen with them on. The sound is def different than I recall from past headphones, but they work out great for my needs.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Phillips SEA-1000 For Movies/TV nothings beats this headphones for dialog. Just Amazing.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

JBL Synchros S500 For music Bass(nicely controlled no boom), Mids and Highs, just whoa.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I added a pair of *Audiotechnica ATH-M50x's* to my arsenal after a few things happened:
1) I read all the headphone reviews here, and found them to be a good value vs performance in my price range and 
2) I bought a pair for my wife and listened to them against my *Ultrasone PRO-550's*. 

Straight out of the box, I liked everything about them. Comfortable fit, good isolation, and a genuinely nice sound. I'd argue that the Ultrasones are perhaps objectively flatter, but the slight contour in the response curve is extremely likable.


----------



## JoeE SP9 (Jan 18, 2017)

In the last couple of months I've purchased a pair of HiFi Man HE-350's (from Massdrop) and a pair of Monolith M560's from Monoprice. If nothing else I've found that I prefer over the ear phones. However, I must admit that I've never been big on headphones. For me headphones do not produce any sort of sound-stage (binaural recordings excepted). To me a soundstage is the aural impression of musicians performing over there where my speakers used to be. For me headphones produce sound in pretty much a straight line through the middle of my head from one ear to the other. That IMO does not constitute a soundstage. At best I hear what I call a "headstage". With all that said, these recent acquisitions have prompted me to spend a lot more time listening through headphones.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm currently using a bluetooth headset of Samsung. It's very convenient and light. There's no more wire that could go entangled on my neck. It has revolutionary features too.


----------



## Wux90 (May 23, 2017)

Sennheiser HD7 DJ, modded to fix a known squeak problem. I used tape in between the driver housing where it pivots at the blue round pin. Very easy fix, can provide a pic if needed. EQed the mid rage frequencys 500 to 1k down slightly to enjoy music more, removing the dj signature sound. Hooked up to the FXaudio dac-x6. Awesome sub bass doesn't distort at loud listening levels.

enjoy some fresh music!

Paradisia - Dancing In The Dark


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

Been using the Focal Listen


----------



## JoeE SP9 (Jan 18, 2017)

Since my last post in this thread I've acquired a pair of Monolith M-300's and an Agptek Rocker 2 for WAM (walking around music). The M-300's are IEM planars. The Rocker 2 supports FLAC to 192/32 and DSD/dsf to 4X (256). It uses Micro SD cards (not included) 256gb max for storage. At $69 it's IMO a bargain. The Monolith M300's at $149 compare very favorably with the iSine IEM planar phones for considerably less money. 



This combination provides (IMO) exceptional sound for bargain basement prices. This setup has greatly enriched my traveling about the city. With a maximum storage of 256gb it (Rocker2) may not be enough for some. It is for me. I don't need to carry my entire collection with me, only my favorites. So 256gb is more than enough for me. It's all I need for portable use.


----------



## tgdf8 (Jan 31, 2019)

Currently using M50x and PXC 550 . Both are really good. But I prefer M50x over 550 I think that's just my personal preference


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

OP here stumbling upon his own ancient thread :surprise: 

I am currently using two different pairs


Over-Ear Headphones - German Maestro GMP 8.35










These are the best headphones I have ever owned. Unbelievably durable. Strong noise isolation. Amazingly neutral tonality. Great resolution. A tad bit clampy though. Would buy another pair in a heartbeat if I actually needed to, but I don't and I've had them since 2014. If I had to make any complaints about them it's that they don't stage as well as open back headphones - they are utilitarian and that's why I love them. 

On-Ear Headphones - KEF M400s










Great tonality again. Very portable and comfortable. These were worth every cent. The German Maestros are a bit better, but also pricier.


----------



## RelaxedKyle (Jan 28, 2020)

For daily use I use my Beats Pro headphones. They've been reliable and durable for me over the past 7 years.


----------



## CapnBloodBeard (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been using the good old ATH-M50x for about 4 years and they have taken a good beating. I do quite a bit of DJing, so I'm looking to upgrade soon.. I've been reading some good studio headphone reviews at djequipped and are leaning towards the beyerdynamic DT 880 pro. They seem to be a decent piece of kit.


----------



## fatstrat (Apr 14, 2020)

Love my B&W P3's (wired). There is a 3D barbershop mp3 on you tube that sounds amazing. You can hear him waking around your head, amazing. I also have a pair of Jabra 65t wireless ear buds that I like for working out.


----------



## JordanAvery (Aug 19, 2020)

The one and only Koss KSC75 . It's my fifth pair 'cause I keep loosing them


----------



## JoeE SP9 (Jan 18, 2017)

After much procrastinating I broke down and bought a pair of HiFi Man HE4xx from Drop. They sounded very good right out of the box. After ~40 hours of breakin they sound even better. Currently they are my favorite phones for at home use. 

For portable use a pair of Monolith M300's and an AGPTek Rocker 2 with FLAC files do the job.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sennheiser HD6XX
Grado Prestige SR325e
Audio Technica ATH-50MX


----------



## jay.goodman1 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have the AT mx50..
What is recommended long extension cable?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeE SP9 (Jan 18, 2017)

jay.goodman1 said:


> I have the AT mx50..
> What is recommended long extension cable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


As long as the extension works and looks good to you anything in any price range will work.

IMO there are very few if any audible differences between headphone extensions. There are lots of options based on color, type of wire and covering.

I switched the cable for my IEM's to a braided cable using Silver plated high purity Copper. Switching in the Silver plated cable eliminated wire induced micro-phonics. Besides, I like the way it looks. I hear no differences no between the two.. . 

The cable for my HE-4XX was replaced with a longer one with a braided Nylon cover. To me it looks good and does what it's supposed to do. Again, I hear no difference between the OEM and replacement.


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm currently using Naenka's headphones, and it feels good after a few months.


----------

